# Deer Hunting on own property



## pasotami

Where can I find if it is legal for me to shoot a deer for family use on my own farm in Tennessee? I looked at the TDWL website and they said I had to register with the if I did not live on the property (farm) - what if I live on the farm and the critters are at my door. I would like to know how many I can get in a year for my personal use and if they have to be bucks.... I would prefer the younger of the group for taste.


----------



## deaconjim

Call the TDWL and ask.


----------



## boonieman

The following information came from the Tennessee Natural Resources website at this link: http://www.state.tn.us/twra/0815.pdf

The link to their homepage is:http://www.state.tn.us/twra/huntmain.html



"TCA 70-2-204. Hunting and fishing on farm land â License
exemption to owner, tenants and their spouses and
children. â (a) The owners and tenants of farmlands, and
their spouse and children, have the right to engage in the
sport of hunting and fishing, subject to all the provisions
of all laws or regulations concerning wildlife, upon such
lands and waters thereon of which they or their spouses or
parents are the bona fide owners or tenants with the permission
of the landowner, during the season when it is lawful
to do so, without procuring a hunting and sport fishing
license. Tenants and their spouses and their dependent
children must be bona fide residents of the state and must
actually reside on the land. Owners and their spouses and
children must be bona fide residents of the state. Land
may qualify as farmland only if it is owned by no more than
one (1) individual or a family; provided, that if land is owned
jointly or in common by persons who are first cousins
related by blood, then such cousins and their children may
hunt small game and fish on such land under the provisions
of this subsection. âFamilyâ means any combination
of kinship within the third degree including any spouse
who has an interest in the property. âTenantâ means an
individual who receives compensation such as free rent or
money for acting either in the place of or at the direction of
the landowner in tending to the requirements needed to
care for the farmland. The primary purpose of the tenancy
shall be agricultural in nature."

FARMLAND OWNER LICENSE EXEMPTION STATEMENT
County: _________________ Map #: __________ Parcel #:__________
Location: ___________________________________________________
___________________________________________________
___________________________________________________
Name of landowner: ___________________________________________
Name of hunter/fisherman:______________________________________
Address: ___________________________________________________
___________________________________________________
TN Driverâs Lic. #: ____________________________________________
I attest that I am exempt from requirements to possess a hunting and
fishing license under the terms of TCA 70-2-204(a) while hunting or fishing
on the property identified above due to the following owner relationship:
I am a resident of Tennessee and I am (check one):
an owner of the property a tenant residing on the property
a spouse of the owner a spouse of the tenant
a child of the owner a dependent child of the tenant
____________________________________________________________
Signature of hunter/fisherman
This card shall be completed, signed and submitted upon the request of an officer of the TWRA,
or upon presenting game to a check station. WR-0815


----------



## pasotami

OK, I'm not too bright when it comes to hunting laws and I'll admit it up front...
Does the following mean that I can only kill a deer on my property during rifle season and am I only limited to the number and sex of that season?
I need a hunting rules for Dummys Book.....

"subject to all the provisions
of all laws or regulations concerning wildlife"


----------



## pasotami

Sorry, I did not mention that I only own a rifle so bow season would be out for me....


----------



## boonieman

For hunting season puposes, all the rules that apply to a regularly licensed hunter apply to you too. You just don't have to purchase the tag.


----------



## TnTnTn

Are you a TN resident? If you are you do not need a license to hunt on your own property. If you are not then you need a non-resident license to hunt in TN, even if on your own property.

That being said you still must comply with the TN laws pertaining to season and harvest regulations. You can not 'set' your own season on your property just because you own it. 

Go to the sporting goods section of WalMart or other licensing agents and pick up a free copy of the TN hunting regulations. They are fairly straightforward.

Right now(today and since late September) archery season is open. Tomorrow muzzleloading season begins. Rifle season begins on November 18th. Good luck. TnTnTn


----------



## pasotami

Thanks so much TnTnTn - that will help a lot. When I went to the Tn Website I was so confused. And yes, I live in TN, in Hawkins, Co.
I am interested in learning how many we may shoot and if we can hunt Doe this year. Guess a trip to Wally World is in order - even though I hate the place and do a lot to avoid it! 
Thanks again - and I'll share what (if any) I get this year with you all.


----------



## watcher

Call your local game warden, he's the one who will be the one to fine you if you do something wrong. I just moved from TN but when I first moved there I called the game warden and he told me that all I had to do is call him and tell him the info on the deer, i.e. no license needed.

I have been told that in some places in TN deer are so thick wardens have told people, more or less; 'shoot all you want on your own property'. BTW, my son used stand on the back porch and shoot them with pecans from a sling shot. Does that tell you how thick they were where I lived?


----------



## dagwood

We shoot all we want here on our farm. One freezer is kept full of just venison and venison sausage.  

The less the State knows what you are doing on your property the better off you will be IMO.   

ps: Don't do any jack-lighting tho........ :nono:


----------



## TedH71

In Texas, you can get a nusiance hunting license and be able to harvest deer year round if the deer is getting into your garden. Not sure about Tenn...


----------

